# Problème installation souris Logitech MX Master 3



## Bart Simpson (31 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour 
J'ai enfin investi dans une MX Master 3 toute neuve!
Mais il y a plein de bouton là dessus, et je ne trouve pas à quoi il servent.
Sur la notice, il n'y a aucune précision.

1/ sur le dessus, juste derrière la roulette, il y a un bouton, il sert à quoi celui-ci?
2/ sur le côté gauche, juste en dessous de la roulette du pouce, il y a encore deux boutons, ils servent à quoi ceux là?
Il y a t il d'autre fonction spéciale à découvrir sur l'engin?
Merci pour vos conseils 

*Note de la modération : *mieux vaut créer un message spécifique pour la MX Master 3, on déménage


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu vas sur Amason tu as une vidéo explicative de 4m30s .


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voilà : E1uD-o3EKMS.mp4


Si tu ne mets pas le lien direct, personne ne verra quoi que ce soit.


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2021)

Oui j'ai vu ça, j'ai édité car j'y arrivais pas.
La faute Amason est volontaire.


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Oui j'ai vu ça, j'ai édité car j'y arrivais pas.





nicomarcos a dit:


> Tu vas sur Amason tu as une vidéo explicative de 4m30s .


Ben on va chercher longtemps. Ce doit-être un problème des forums, le plus simple est de mettre le lien entre des balises </> Bloc de code pour pour les résultats du Terminal.


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2021)

Bon pour résoudre ça, tu tapes souris...sur le site Amaz et tu as la vidéo , et même 2..


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et voilà : E1uD-o3EKMS.mp4


Ben non, ce n'est pas un lien entre balises. Mets le lien url dans ta réponse que je vois ce qui ne passe pas, car je peux éditer tes réponses.


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2021)

Erreur on peut supprimer !
Merci.


----------



## dfbert (31 Janvier 2021)

Je ne connais pas cette souris Logitech particulièrement, mais logiquement avec cette Sté, lorsque tu installes le software de la souris, tu as accès au programme de configuration.

Regarde ici par exemple : https://prosupport.logi.com/hc/en-gb/articles/360040190133


----------



## Bart Simpson (31 Janvier 2021)

Merci Nicomarcos 
Mais ton lienn'est pas cliquable... 
 Tu veux dire Amazone?
J'ai trouvé ça sur Amazone : https://www.amazon.fr/Logitech-Récepteur-Défilement-Confortable-Rechargeable/dp/B07W6JJSV1?th=1
C'est un lien pour acheter le produit, il contient une une vidéo de 55 secondes qui n'explique rien.
Bon je vais essayer de googoliser (ou Qwanter) une vidéo d'explication.


----------



## Bart Simpson (31 Janvier 2021)

dfbert a dit:


> Je ne connais pas cette souris Logitech particulièrement, mais logiquement avec cette Sté, lorsque tu installes le software de la souris, tu as accès au programme de configuration.
> 
> Regarde ici par exemple : https://prosupport.logi.com/hc/en-gb/articles/360040190133


Merci dfbert, je vais aller voire


----------



## Bart Simpson (31 Janvier 2021)

Sur cette vidéo, le youtubeur explique que tout les boutons sont configurables (il y a même un bouton invisible très bien caché dans la coque sous le pouce que je n'avais pas vu):








						Logitech MX Master : La meilleure souris PC !
					

Voici mon test de la nouvelle souris haut de gamme de Logitech, la MX Master pour les utilisateurs sur Windows ou Mac.Logitech MX Master : http://amzn.to/1LF...




					www.youtube.com
				



L'ennuie, c'est qu'il n'explique pas comment on accède à cette fenêtre de configuration des boutons. Je ne la retrouve ni dans "mes préférences -> souris", ni dans la barre de recherche "aide" du mac, ni dans "mes applications".
J'ai trouvé d'autre tutos, où tout le monde dit qu'elle et géniale et qu'on peut configurer tous les boutons. Mais personne ne précise comment on trouve la fenêtre de configuration...
Il n'y a pas de notice fournis avec la souris, pas de lien internet, pas de logiciel de configuration à télécharger, pas d'explication, rien...

Je crois que cette souris génialissime est réservée à ceux qui savent.
Et ceux qui ne savent pas... et bin ils savent pas.
C'est bof.


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Merci dfbert, je vais aller voire


Tu n'apprendras rien, ce sont les pilotes et logiciels officiels et pourtant il n'y a rien de compliqué avec cette souris. A la base tu dois télécharger et installer ce logiciel... https://www.logitech.fr/fr-fr/product/options . Ensuite, c'est toi qui décide quelles seront les actions pour chaque bouton et pour des applications particulières.

Par exemple pour *Safari* j'ai assigné ces options...










...et ici un clic sur ce bouton permet de choisir le défilement rapide de la roulette ou par crantage...




...ici pour *Toutes les applications* j'ai assigné cette option...




...qui me permet dans le Finder de revenir en arrière sans devoir faire un clic sur les curseurs < et >, essaye et tu vas vite comprendre. Et dans cet écran...




...il n'y a rien que tu puisses ne pas comprendre.


----------



## Bart Simpson (1 Février 2021)

Merci Locke.
En fait c'est ça qu'il me manquait: le lien pour télécharger le logiciel de configuration de la souris.
Je n'ai pas trouvé cette information dans la boîte en carton de la souris. Je me sentais comme seul avec ma souris abandonné dans le désert sans aucun panneau de direction 
Une fois le logiciel installé, je devrais m'en dépatouiller sans problème (surtout que d'après tes images, le logiciel est en français).

J'ai donc bien téléchargé le logiciel. Mais c'est pas encore gagné...
Car j'ai macOS 10.12.6 et le logiciel de logitech requiert macOS 10.14
C'était trop facile sinon 

Quand je clic sur "pomme-> à propos de ce mac -> mac OS Sierra -> mise à jour de logiciel", la réponse est "aucune mise à jour d'app disponible".

Euh... hum... je reconnais que je ne suis pas très performant... mais comment on fait pour passer sur macOS 10.14 ??
(je m'appelle pas Bart Simpson pour rien  )


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Euh... hum... je reconnais que je ne suis pas très performant... mais comment on fait pour passer sur macOS 10.14 ??


Tu sais que tu n'en rates pas une. Sinon, sur la page officielle... https://www.logitech.fr/fr-fr/product/options??from=gyagbbb3 ...tu fais un clic sur *Vous recherchez une version différente*... https://support.logi.com/hc/fr/articles/360025297893 ...puis un clic sur *Tous les téléchargements*, puis sur *Mac*...




...et tu choisis ta version de macOS. C'est donc cette *version* qui est la 7.14.77, si ça ne fonctionne pas tu télécharges la version en-dessous qui est la 7.12.82.


----------



## Bart Simpson (1 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Tu sais que tu n'en rates pas une.


Bin oui je sais bien 
Mais moi je ne suis pas informaticien, je suis un gars du bâtiment à la base, je suis tailleur de pierre.
Alors heureusement qu'il y a des forums comme celui-ci pour nous aider, parceque sinon le commun de mortel est paumé devant son ordinateur.
Bien merci à toi, demain soir j'irais essayer ta manipe pour passer sur macOS 10.14
Ce soir je dois fermer les volet.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Bien merci à toi, demain soir j'irais essayer ta manipe pour passer sur macOS 10.14


Mains non, tu peux rester sous macOS Sierra, relis ma dernière réponse, en rouge tu as le lien direct du logiciel pour Sierra.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> je suis un gars du bâtiment à la base, je suis tailleur de pierre.


Waou, respect, c'est vraiment un beau métier


----------



## Bart Simpson (2 Février 2021)

Locke:
j'y suis presque! J'ai installé la version 7.14.77 de logitech.
Mais pourtant le logiciel ne retrouve pas ma MXM3.
Quand je clic sur "ajouter des dispositifs" c'est la fenêtre de préférence d Mac qui affiche bine que la MXM3 est connecté en bluetooth. Mais Logitech ne la retouve pas. De plus la souris fonctionne réellement en bluetooth (sauf les bouton non-configurés).
J'a re-démaré l'ordinateur, suprimé puis re-connecté la MXM3, mais rein n'y fait...
Il y a encore un truc qui bloque...





Sly54:
Euh... merci  . Bon, c'est un métier comme un autre, desfois on fais des belles choses et d'autre fois on fait des choses plus rébarbatives et moins intéréssantes...
Je voulais surtout expliquer que sur le chemin qui part du magazin où on achète une souris dans sa boîte en carton, qui mène à l’installation de "Logitech 7.14.77" (dans sa bonne version), puis à la reconnaissance de la souris par ce logiciel, un simple tailleur de pierre ou bien un maçon peut se perdre 100 fois  !
Enfin, là je ne suis pas encore au bout du chemin, mais je n'en suis pas loin 
Heureusement qu'il y a des forum comme celui-ci avec votre aide précieuse.


----------



## Bart Simpson (8 Février 2021)

Fichtre je ne comprend pas!
Impossible de faire reconnaître la MXM3 au logiciel de configuration Logitech...
J'ai ré-éssayé plusieurs fois.
Pourtant, comme sur mes capture d'écran, la MXM3 est bien connéctée en bluetooth et reconnu par mon mac. En plus elle fonctionne.
Mais le logiciel Logitech ne veux rien savoir.
Il faut connecter un truc avec un machin pour que le Logiciel Logitech soit en bonne comunication avec le mac?


----------



## dfbert (8 Février 2021)

As-tu essayé ce lien ?



			https://prosupport.logi.com/hc/en-gb/articles/360040190133??from=gyagbbb3


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Impossible de faire reconnaître la MXM3 au logiciel de configuration Logitech...


Tu as bien téléchargé la version pour macOS Sierra depuis le lien souligné en rouge dans ma réponse        #54      ?


----------



## Bart Simpson (9 Février 2021)

dfbert a dit:


> As-tu essayé ce lien ?
> 
> 
> 
> https://prosupport.logi.com/hc/en-gb/articles/360040190133??from=gyagbbb3


Je ne sais pas trop quoi chercher sur ce lien en anglais... On y trouve le logiciel "Logitech Option" à télécharger, mais ça c'est bon je l'ai installé.


----------



## Bart Simpson (9 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as bien téléchargé la version pour macOS Sierra depuis le lien souligné en rouge dans ma réponse        #54      ?


 

Locke:
Oui, j'ai installé la version 7.14.77 de logitech. J'ai vérifié la version.
Ducoup je viens de la désinstaller entièrement et installer la version en dessous "Logitech Option 7.12.82".
Mais le problème reste exactement le même:
"Logitech Option" ne retrouve pas ma MXM3.
Quand je clic sur "ajouter des dispositifs" ça ouvre la fenêtre de préférence du Mac qui affiche bien que la MXM3 est connectée en bluetooth. Mais Logitech ne la retouve pas. De plus la souris fonctionne réellement en bluetooth (sauf les bouton non-configurés). J'ai éssayé de connecter la souris sans blutetooth (avec l'émetteur USB), de suprimer la souris puis de la jumeler à nouveau. Eteindre, rallumer... rien n'y fait.
La souris est détectée par le mac, mais pas par "Logitech Option" version 7.14.77 comme 7.12.82...
Comme sur ces capture d'écran:


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> La souris est détectée par le mac, mais pas par "Logitech Option" version 7.14.77 comme 7.12.82...


Il y a surement quelque chose que tu oublies, j'ai fait le ménage en virant l'application, fais la même chose en allant dans Macintosh HD/Utilitaires tu as un programme de désinstallation et je n'ai plus la MX Master 3 dans Bluetooth...






...j'ai téléchargé la version correspondante à ma version de macOS et commencé l'installation...






...tu as donc cet écran...




...et un clic sur Ajouter des dispositifs présente cette fenêtre...




...un clic sur Ajouter un dispositif Bluetooth ouvre la fenêtre des Préférences Système/Bluetooth...





...dans laquelle apparaît la MX 3, un clic sur Connecter et elle passe au niveau supérieur en-dessous de la Magic Mouse, mais ce n'est pas fini, tu retournes la MX 3, tu as un petit bouton et 3 chiffres. Par défaut il y a clignotement sur le chiffre 1, tu maintiens longuement une pression sur le petit bouton jusqu'à ce que le chiffre 1 clignote et tu relâches. L'appairage est fait correctement et tu as cet écran...




...tu as le choix entre 3 canaux. Par exemple chez moi le canal 1 est pour macOS Big Sur, le canal 2 pour un clone de macOS Mojave et le canal 3 pour Windows 10.


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2021)

Dans l'écran précédent un clic sur Ignorer pour obtenir cet écran...




...ensuite à toi de sélectionner TES applications pour lesquelles tu souhaites avoir des réglages précis...


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2021)

@Bart Simpson
J'ai déménagé tes réponses dans un message unique et spécifique pour cette souris Logitech MX Master 3, là au moins il n'y aura pas de mélange pour s'y retrouver.


----------



## Bart Simpson (10 Février 2021)

Bin oui Locke, j'ai fait tout ça!

1/ En premier lieu j'avais installé "Logitech Option 7.14.77". Mais comme ça ne fonctionnait pas, je l'ai désintallé avec le programme de désinstalation spéciale "Logitech option", puis j'ai installé la version 7.12.82 (actuellement j'ai celle-ci).

2/ J'ai ouvert "Logitech option" puis  "ajouter des dispositife" -> "ajouter un dispositif Bluetooth" ce qui mène à la fenêtre de "préférence" du mac, à propos des apareil blutooth. On y voit clairement ma MXM3 connectée. J'ai du cliquer sur "jumeler" pour que la souris soit activée.                                                      




3/ J'ai bien appuyé longtemps sur le bouton de dessous pour faire clignoter le 1. Et en fait ma souris est très bien connéctée au mac puisque je m'en sert. En revanche j'ai essayé plusieurs de la suprimer pour refaire la manipe en la conectant sur le canal 2 ou 3, mais impossible. Ca c'est bizard, elle ne se conecte que sur le canal 1. Ca c'est pas grave.

4/ Mais je n'arrive jamais à passer à l'étape suivante: Logitech Option ne retrouve jamais ma souris et me demande sytématique d'ajouter un dispostif Bluetooth...
Je n'arrive jamais a cet écran:




Y'a un truc qui bugouille et bloque l'engrenage...


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> 1/ En premier lieu j'avais installé "Logitech Option 7.14.77". Mais comme ça ne fonctionnait pas, je l'ai désintallé avec le programme de désinstalation spéciale "Logitech option", puis j'ai installé la version 7.12.82 (actuellement j'ai celle-ci).


Non, tu réinstalles la version 7.14.77 pour macOS Sierra et tu recommences. Sinon, dans ta dernière copie écran, si tu fais un clic sur Continuer, il se passe quoi ?

Pour tes copies, ne les hébergent pas, dans ta réponse tu fais un clic sur *Joindre un fichier,* tu sélectionnes tes images/photos et tu les insères.

*Edit :* par curiosité, connecte le dongle USB qui est fourni avec et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Bart Simpson (11 Février 2021)

Locke: non, la dernière capture d'écran n'est pas la mienne. C'est la tienne que j'ai copié-collé, pour te dire que je n'arrivais jamais a cette étape là.
J'ai aussi éssayé de conecter la souris via le dongle USB, mais ça n'a rien changer.

Bon, ok, je vais tout désinstaller: le logiciel Logitech (proprement avec le logiciel de désinstallation), et je supprime la souris dans les préférences du mac. Je recommence tout à zéro, je ré-instale la version 7.14.77 et je poste des capture d'écran à chaque étape...
C'est parti !


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2021)

A la base lorsque la fenêtre des Préférences Système/Bluetooth est ouverte, si la MX Master 3 est reconnue et Non connecté, c'est à ce stade qu'il faut maintenir la petite touche sous la souris pour que la petite LED clignote, tu relâches et tu attends dans Préférences Système/Bluetooth que la MX Master remonte en seconde position en affichant qu'elle est connectée.


----------



## Bart Simpson (11 Février 2021)

1/ Je désinstalle proprement Logitech option:


2/ Je supprime la MXM3 dans les préférences du Mac:
(la magic mouse n'est pas connectée car je n'ai plus de pile, je navigue avec une vieille souris filaire)



3/ J'installe Logitech Option 7.14.77:



4/ Logitech option s'ouvre, je clic sur "ajouter des dispositifs":



5/ Je clic sur "ajouter un dispositif bluetooth":



6/ La fenêtre des préférence du mac s'ouvre. La MXM3 n’apparait pas encore:



7/ C'est là que j'allume la MXM3 avec le bouton on-off dessous, et puis que j’appuie sur le bouton des canaux 1,2,3 jusqu'à ce que le 1 clignotte. La MXM3 apparait donc sur l'écran (mais pas encore jumelée):



8/ Alors je clique sur "jumeler" et la MXM3 est enfin connectée. Mais il n'y a toujours aucun dispositif détecté dans "logitech option":



9/ Alors je clic à nouveau sur "ajouter un dispositif", la fenêtre "préférence" du mac s'ouvre, je clique sur la MXM3 qui est bien conectée:



Puis je reviens sur logitech option, et il n'y a toujours aucun dispositif connecté:



Je peux le refaire 10 fois, en tripatouillant le bouton 1,2,3 pour faire clignoter le 1, ça ne change rien. Faire clignoter le 2 ou le 3 ne permet pas de connecter la souris, ces canaux ne sont pas reconnus.

J'ai tout fait comme il faut là non???


----------



## Bart Simpson (11 Février 2021)

ce poste est une erreure que je n'arrive pas à suprimer


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> J'ai envoyé dans mon message ci dessus 10 captures d'écran


Pour tes copies écran, c'est le format .png qui pose problème, il faut les enregistrer au format .jpeg. Ce n'est pas la peine de les refaire, mais j'ai pu les voir en éditant ta réponse.

J'aimerais bien que tu recommences et dans cette étape...




...tu ne fais pas un clic sur Jumeler, tu retournes la MX Master 3, en faisant un appui rapide sur le petit bouton tu te positionnes sur le Canal 1 et tu maintiens longuement cet appui jusqu'à ce que la LED blanche clignote et tu relâches. Que se passe-t-il dans Préférences Système/Bluetooth, est-ce que la MX 3 remonte d'un niveau ?


----------



## Bart Simpson (12 Février 2021)

Locke, voici l'odre précis des choses:
1/ je supprime ma mxma3 de mes préférence bluetooth et je l’éteins:



2/ Je clic sur "ajouter un dispositif bluetooth. Mais rein ne se passe dans la fenêtre "préférence" du mac. J'allume la souris mxm3, toujours rien...
C'est lorsque que je fait clignoter le petit bouton "1" que la MXm3 apparait enfin. Mais elle n'est pas connectée. Et lorsque je la bouge sur la table, la flèche ne bouge pas.
C'est uniquement lorsque je clic sur "Jumeler" qu'elle est enfin connecté et qu'elle fonctionne.
Si je ne clic pas sur "jumeler elle ne se connecte pas.:




Quand à mes capture d'image, le Mac les prend automatiquement en PNG (ça doit surement se configurer quelquepart, dans un menu...). C'est la première foi que ça me pose un problème...
J'ai posté mes captures en "taille réele " et en "miniature". J'ai l'impression que ça passe mieu en minature.


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> 2/ Je clic sur "ajouter un dispositif bluetooth. Mais rein ne se passe dans la fenêtre "préférence" du mac. J'allume la souris mxm3, toujours rien...
> C'est lorsque que je fait clignoter le petit bouton "1" que la MXm3 apparait enfin. Mais elle n'est pas connectée. Et lorsque je la bouge sur la table, la flèche ne bouge pas.
> C'est uniquement lorsque je clic sur "Jumeler" qu'elle est enfin connecté et qu'elle fonctionne.
> Si je ne clic pas sur "jumeler elle ne se connecte pas.:


Tu sous macOS Sierra, donc jusque là tout va bien, après un clic sur Jumeler la MX Master 3 est reconnue et est bien active. Par contre tu mentionnes que rien se ne passe dans cet écran...




...et que tu n'as pas accès à celui-ci...




...c'est bien ça ?

Pour une copie écran, par défaut c'est bien le format .png qui est utilisé, mais tu peux changer l'extension en lançant le Terminal, puis en faisant un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
defaults write com.apple.screencapture type jpg
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée et les copies écrans seront dans le format .jpg.


----------



## Bart Simpson (14 Février 2021)

Oui c'est bien ça.
Lorsque je clic sur "jumeler" la souris est affiché comme "connéctée" dans la fenêtre des préférences du mac, et elle se met a fonctionner réelement.
Mais rien ne se passe dans la fenêrte de Logitech Option. Je n'arrive jamais à ces deux images que tu mentionnes:


Locke a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 214085
> 
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 214087



Dans logitech Option, rien ne change. Le logiciel me dis "aucun dispotif bluetooth connecté", puis il me demande d'ajouter un dispositf bluetooth et je refais la même manipe en boucle ... On reviens toujours au point de départ.
Je l'ai fait plein de fois.
Le mac reconnais bien la MXM3 bien connecté. Mais Logitech Option ne la trouve pas...


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Mais rien ne se passe dans la fenêrte de Logitech Option. Je n'arrive jamais à ces deux images que tu mentionnes:


Dommage que je n'ai pas de version de macOS Sierra pour tester, car je ne comprends absolument pas ton problème ?


----------



## Bart Simpson (15 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Dommage que je n'ai pas de version de macOS Sierra pour tester, car je ne comprends absolument pas ton problème ?


Bin zut alors!
Je pense que "Logitech option" n'est pas compatible avec OS Sierra... Il y a une ligne dans le logiciel qui bug.
Sinon la souris marche normalement avec les boutons de base. Mais les autre bouton ne pouront pas être configuré.
Tampis.
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Je pense que "Logitech option" n'est pas compatible avec OS Sierra...


Mais si, tu as la bonne version. Que se passe-t-il sur Continuer ou Ignorer...




... ?


----------



## Bart Simpson (16 Février 2021)

Non, je n'arrive jamais à cette étape là que tu montres. Je ne peux donc pas cliquer sur Continuer ou Ignorer.
Le plus loin que j'arrive c'est ici:





Dans "Logitech Option" je clic d'abord sur "ajouter un dispositif bluetooth.
Alors le fenêtre de préférence du Mac s'ouvre.
Je clic sur la souris MXM3 qui devient surlignée en vert (elle est connectée j'ai bien fait clignoter le petit n°1) et rien ne se passe...

On dirait que je choisi la souris à ajouter, mais que je n'arrive pas à "valider ce choix". Comme si le logiciel attendait une confirmation de ma part.
J'ai double-cliqué sur MXM3, j'ai tenteé d'en faire un copié-glissé vers la fenêtre de logitech...
Si je reviens sur la fenêtre de Logitech et clic "ok", alors on revient à zéro: "aucun materiel détecté...ajouter un dispositif..."
On dirait vraiment que tout bêtement je n'arrive pas a valider mon choix de souris à ajouter.
En plus, lorsque je suis dans les préférences du mac, que je clique sur la MXM3 il y a la roulette de chargement (en haut à droite)qui tourne à l'infini, comme si l'opération de "selection" ne se terminait pas...


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> En plus, lorsque je suis dans les préférences du mac, que je clique sur la MXM3 il y a la roulette de chargement (en haut à droite)qui tourne à l'infini, comme si l'opération de "selection" ne se terminait pas...


Ton histoire est folle, mais je n'y pense que maintenant, tu as autorisé Logitech Options dans Préférences Système/Sécurité et confidentialité/Confidentialité/Accessibilité comme dans cette copie écran...




...du moins dans un premier temps Logic Options ? Si non, tu ouvres le petit cadenas en entrant ton mot de passe, tu fais un clic sur le signe + et tu sélectionnes Logic Options qui se trouve dans le dossier Applications et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Bart Simpson (17 Février 2021)

Non, effectivement je n'avais pas autorisé Logitech Option dans les préférrences. Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait faire ça.
Enfin, je viens de l'autoriser et ça ne change rien au problème. Les choses se passent exactement comme avant sans aucun changement.
J'ai d'autre application comme "Scribus" qui ne sont pas cilquées comme "autorisées", scribus fonctionne malgré tout normalement.
Bref, le problème ne semble pas se trouver là...


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Bref, le problème ne semble pas se trouver là...


A la base, il faut quand même autoriser Logic Options comme je te le mentionne. Je vais faire une installation depuis mon MBP 2010 dans un disque dur USB de macOS Mojave, car je suis curieux et surtout j'aimerais comprendre ce qui cloche.


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Février 2021)

La solution : The Big envoie ses poilus et le problème de la souris va vite se régler


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Bref, le problème ne semble pas se trouver là...


Alors, sur une installation de macOS Mojave toute fraîche, je me suis dit que ça passerait les doigts dans le nez. Hé bien non, cuisant échec avec le même résultat que le tien ! Alors la clé du problème est la version spécifique *7.14.77* pour macOS Mojave, car j'en ai fait les frais et pour le coup c'est sur les doigts de Logitech qu'il faut taper ! 

Bon, passons aux choses sérieuses, comme précédemment tu vas dans Macintosh HD/Applications/Utilitaires et tu fais un double-clic sur le fichier *Programme de désinstallation de Logi Options*. Ça ne prendra pas très longtemps et tu auras une fenêtre indiquant que la désinstallation est finie. Ce n'est pas tout, tu installes et lances *EasyFind* pour supprimer tous les fichiers résiduels.

Dans cette fenêtre...




...tu fais les mêmes réglages et tu taperas *logitech*, il se peut que tu aies plus de fichiers, mais peu importe, tu les sélectionnes tous et tu les fais glisser sur l'icône de sens interdit *Placer dans la Corbeille*, tu enchaînes en vidant la corbeille. Si par hasard tu as un fichier/dossier récalcitrant qui refuse d'être supprimé, tu fais un clic droit dessus et tu sélectionnes *Afficher dans le Finder,* une fenêtre s'ouvrira, ledit fichier/dossier sera sélectionné et il ne te restera plus qu'à le supprimer.

Ensuite il te faudra télécharger la dernière version en cours... https://support.logi.com/hc/fr/articles/360025297893 ...qui est la version *Options_8.36.76*. Un double-clic pour décompresser...




...puis un autre double-clic sur le fichier pour lancer l'installation dans le dossier Applications...





...là tu fais un clic sur la petite croix à droite...




...dans la fenêtre ci-dessous...




...tu allumes la MX Master 3 et laisse en l'état. Par défaut la LED est en position 1 et clignote, un clic sur Ajouter des dispositifs...




...ouvrira la fenêtre des Préférences Système/Bluetooth, la MX Master sera affichée, tu maintiens un appui long sur le petit bouton jusqu'à ce que la petite LED clignote rapidement et tu relâches. Elle passera automatiquement en tête de liste. Tu auras de nouveau cet écran...




...un clic sur OK et tu dois voir apparaître cet écran...




...un clic sur Ignorer, tu obtiens cet écran et tu peux commencer à faire tes réglages...




...et là j'ai répondu depuis une version de macOS Mojave installée dans un disque dur USB et la MX Master 3 est bien opérationnelle pour les réglages. Ne pas oublier qu'il faudra donner l'autorisation dans Préférences Système/Sécurité et confidentialité/Accessibilité pour *Logi Options* et *Démon Logi Options*, mais bon, tu auras un écran d'avertissement.


----------



## Bart Simpson (18 Février 2021)

Ca va pour moi jusqu'à désinstaller et nétoyer logitech avec Esay Find.
Le soucis c'est pour installer Logitech 8.36.76 car il requiert OS.10.14
Et moi je suis sur OS Sierra 10.12.6 qui ne permet d'installer pour la plus récente que la version 7.14.77 qui bug.
J'ai tenté quand même d'installer la 8.36.76 de force, mais bien sur le mac a refusé! (normale)
Comment fait t on pour passer sur OS Sierra 10.14? Il s'agit de faire une mise à jour?


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Comment fait t on pour passer sur OS Sierra 10.14? Il s'agit de faire une mise à jour?


Pfuitttt, tu es sous macOS Sierra et moi je me suis focalisé sur macOS Mojave ! Bien, alors télécharge la première version qui est la *6.40.106* et vois ce qu'il se passe. Si tu as échec, tu suivras la même procédure de désinstallation en supprimant aussi les fichiers résiduels. Ensuite et toujours en cas d'échec tu essaieras la version *7.10.5*. Tu zapperas la version 7.12.82 puisque tu mentionnes l'avoir essayé.


----------



## Bart Simpson (19 Février 2021)

Nom di diou de nom di diou! Je l'ai ai toute essayées!!

7.14.77
7.12.82
6.40.106
7.10.5
Aucun ne marche... Je connais la manipe d’installation et de désinstallation par cœur...
Le scénario est toujour exactement le même: ca bloque lorsque je doit choisir la mxm3 à ajouté alors m^me qu'elle est bien connectée sur le mac. Toutes les version de Logitech Option se comportenet exactement de la même manière. C'est déconcertant...
Allez je pleure un coup:


----------



## SupRaph (29 Avril 2021)

Salut tout le monde, et salut Bart (en particulier),

je viens vers vous car j'ai EXACTEMENT le même problème que Bart, sauf que je suis sous MacOS Big Sur 11.3 (20E232) et j'ai installé Logi Options (Version : 8.50.210)

J'ai également tenté les désinstallations (propres, avec suppression des fichiers de config résiduels) mais rien n'y fait, quel que soit le canal, Logi Options reste désespérément vide :-(


----------



## SupRaph (29 Avril 2021)

J'auto-réponds au problème : j'ai contacté le support Logitech (chat puis téléphone) et après plus de 2h à (me) faire faire des manipulations, le souci a été résolu en :

supprimant la souris des périphériques blluetooth
branchant un dongle Unifying
connectant la souris en Unifying (et là elle est apparue dans Logi Options)
déconnectant le dongle Unifying
reconnectant la souris en BT (là, elle est toujours visible dans Logi Options)

PS: le bonhomme du support n'avait (apparemment) jamais vu ça


----------



## Bart Simpson (13 Mai 2021)

SupRaph a dit:


> J'auto-réponds au problème : j'ai contacté le support Logitech (chat puis téléphone) et après plus de 2h à (me) faire faire des manipulations, le souci a été résolu en :
> 
> supprimant la souris des périphériques blluetooth
> branchant un dongle Unifying
> ...


Salut SupRap:
merci pour ton message 
Pour ma part, j'ai complétement renoncer à configurer ma MXM3. Je la prend avec sa configuration de base.
J'ai payer 110€ pour de la technologie qui ne marche pas.
Enfin, elle marche toujours comme une souris normale...


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai complétement renoncer à configurer ma MXM3. Je la prend avec sa configuration de base.
> J'ai payer 110€ pour de la technologie qui ne marche pas.
> Enfin, elle marche toujours comme une souris normale...


Tu as essayé en ayant connecté le dongle et fait un clic sur cette option ?


----------



## Bart Simpson (20 Mai 2021)

Locke:
avec le dongle la souris est reconnue et j'ai un message "votre souris est prète à être utilisé".
Mais lorsque je vias dans "logitech option" le problème reste le même: " aucun dispositif détécté", alors qu'il viens de me confirmeé qu'il avait bien conecté ma souris avec le dongle. C'est un logiciel qui est complétement fou...


----------



## Locke (20 Mai 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> avec le dongle la souris est reconnue et j'ai un message "votre souris est prète à être utilisé".
> Mais lorsque je vias dans "logitech option" le problème reste le même: " aucun dispositif détécté", alors qu'il viens de me confirmeé qu'il avait bien conecté ma souris avec le dongle. C'est un logiciel qui est complétement fou...


Je n'ai pas de version de macOS Sierra sous la main pour voir ce qu'il se passe, mais as-tu fait toutes les mises à jour officielles de sécurité proposées par Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208849 ... ?


----------



## Bart Simpson (20 Mai 2021)

En effet, il faudrait que je voye ça.
Je ne sais pas vraiment faire les mise à jours. Je crois que ça se fait un peu tout seul...
J'irais voir le tuto qui est sur ton lien.


----------



## Locke (20 Mai 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vraiment faire les mise à jours. Je crois que ça se fait un peu tout seul...


Pas tout à fait, avec macOS Sierra, il faut lancer App Store et en activant ton compte regarder s'il y a des mises à jour.


----------



## Bart Simpson (21 Mai 2021)

Ok, je vais essayer ça. 
Ca ne peux pas lui faire de mal!
Merci


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Pourtant, comme sur mes capture d'écran, la MXM3 est bien connéctée en bluetooth et reconnu par mon mac. En plus elle fonctionne.
> Mais le logiciel Logitech ne veux rien savoir.


Je reviens, mais ce n'est pas pour te donner de bonnes nouvelles. J'ai galéré pour créer une clé USB de macOS Sierra, même avec le terminal ça ne marchait pas, mais j'ai réussi par un immonde bidouillage à parvenir à mes fins.

Alors, après installation de macOS Sierra, j'ai utilisé le logiciel de chez Logitech prévu pour cette version et malheureusement je comprends mieux ta frustration. Il m'a été impossible d'aller plus loin que ce que tu as fait ! Je suis arrivé au même endroit que toi et avec le même résultat, impossible d'avoir accès aux autres options permettant des réglages personnalisables.

J'ai fouiné chez Logitech, même en désactivant Hand Off, en désactivant le Bluetooth, en virant le fichier .plist, en faisant un reset global du Bluetooh qui oblige à faire un redémarrage pour purger les fichiers, impossible d'utiliser correctement ma MX Master 3 ! Oui, on peut jumeler cette souris, mais dans Préférences Système/Bluetooth elle reste désespérément en mode Non connecté.

Lorsque je connecte le dongle qui est fourni, le résultat est le même que le tien, la souris fonctionne, mais elle ne se substitue pas à la Magic Mouse, elle fonctionne en parallèle, mais sans jamais proposer les autres options ! J'ai passé un bon moment à chercher une éventuelle solution, mais je n'ai absolument rien trouvé. Et là Logitech à fait une boulette avec le logiciel prévu pour macOS Sierra.

Est-ce que tu les as contactés en évoquant ton problème spécifique pour macOS Sierra ?

A ce stade, je ne sais pas si le logiciel de chez Logitech fonctionne sous macOS High Sierra ? Je ne me souviens pas de l'année de ton Mac, mais ce qui est sûr est que cette MX Master 3 fonctionne correctement sous macOS Mojave.


----------



## Bart Simpson (25 Mai 2021)

Je te remercie pour ton investissement sur le problème Locke  Je vois que tu prend la question au sérieux et que tu es toi même frustré que ça ne marche pas.
Je n'ai pas contacté Logitech,parceque je n'ai pas la motivation pour passer encore 3h au téléphone avec un technicien qui va me faire faire  plein d'opérations que je ne comprendrais même pas.
Je baisse complétement les bras et lâche le problème. J'ai déja passé au totale au moins 8h à tenter de faire fonctionner le logiciel. 8h c'est une journée de boulot...
Moi je suis un gars du bâtiment, je ne suis pas spécialisé dans tout ça et je suis vite dépassé. Je trouve que ce n'est pas normal qu'un utilisateur ordinaire comme moi (non spécialiste de l'informatique) achète un objet 110€ et doivent consacrer autant de temps et de recherche pour faire fonctionner l'objet.

Inversement, j'imagine un informaticien (ou une informaticienne) qui achète une perceuse pour fixer au mur une tringle à rideau. Mais la perceuse ne fonctionne pas. Il faut aller resserrer le boulon machin, démonter le carter pour inverser les cosses, se rendre compte que les charbons ne sont pas les bons, aller chez un réparateur pour acheter les bons charbons, puis huiler les mécanismes, dégripé l'interupteur et remmetrre en place le rotor qui s'est délogé de son axe. Il y a des chance pour que la perceuse reste au placard !

Pour l'instant la MXM3 fonctionne toujours comme une souris normale, sans accès au configuration. Je la prend comme ça...
Merci beaucoup pour tes recherches 
(mon mac est de 2014)


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Pour l'instant la MXM3 fonctionne toujours comme une souris normale, sans accès au configuration. Je la prend comme ça...
> Merci beaucoup pour tes recherches
> (mon mac est de 2014)


Alors je te conseillerais de faire, soit une mise à jour, soit de faire une installation propre de *macOS Mojave* qui est une version fiable et stable. Ton iMac est bien éligible et je te garantis que cette MX Master 3 fonctionnera comme je te le mentionne vu que certaines copies écrans ont été faites depuis mon clone. Par contre, je te déconseille fortement macOS Catalina qui est vraiment une catastrophe.


----------



## Bart Simpson (25 Mai 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Alors je te conseillerais de faire, soit une mise à jour, soit de faire une installation propre de *macOS Mojave* qui est une version fiable et stable. Ton iMac est bien éligible et je te garantis que cette MX Master 3 fonctionnera comme je te le mentionne vu que certaines copies écrans ont été faites depuis mon clone. Par contre, je te déconseille fortement macOS Catalina qui est vraiment une catastrophe.


Disons que sur une autre discution (Mise à jour OS), Sly54 m'explique que mon mac mini ne peut pas suporter plus que Sierra 10.12.6, sauf si j'ajoute un SSD avec une opération chirugicale à l'interieur.
Voici les caractéristique de ma bécanne de 2014. Je crois que c'est un machin trop vieux qui est arrivé à ses limites.

processeur 1,4 GHz Intel Core i5
mémoire 4 Go 1600 MHZ DDR3
Graphisme Intel HD Graphics 5000 1536 Mo
système d'exploitation: macOS Sierra 10.12.6


----------



## Bart Simpson (25 Mai 2021)

De toute façon j'ai de plus en plus de problème d'incompatibilité de logiciels, du fait qu'il soit vieux. Et puis il rame pas mal.
Je réfléchie à prendre du neuf dans quelque temps.
Bon, le mac mini est à 799€ chez apple, alors y'a rien de préssé  Pour l'instant mon vieux truc tiens le coup


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Voici les caractéristique de ma bécanne de 2014. Je crois que c'est un machin trop vieux qui est arrivé à ses limites


Ben ton modèle de 2014 est bien éligible pour macOS Mojave puisque cela commence à partir des modèles de 2012. Je dirais même mieux, tu pourrais très bien installer macOS Catalina ou macOS Big Sur qui sera la dernière version possible, mais après macOS Mojave, aucune application en 32 bits ne fonctionnera !


----------



## Bart Simpson (26 Mai 2021)

J'ai du mal a bien saisir:
dans l'ordre des Version OS croissantes nous avons macOS Mojave puis macOS Catalina puis macOS Big. C'est bien ça?
Cependant sur Catalina et Big les applications en 32 bits ne fonctionnerons plus...
Je ne sais pas si mes applications tournent en 32 bits ou autre. J'utilise Gimp, Sketchup, Moi3D, Scribus, Open office, enfin des outils comme ça.
Le mieux serait donc de toute façon d'installer macOS Mojave pour ne fermer aucune porte.
C'est bien cela qu'il faut comprendre?


----------



## Locke (26 Mai 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> dans l'ordre des Version OS croissantes nous avons macOS Mojave puis macOS Catalina puis macOS Big. C'est bien ça?


Tout à fait.


Bart Simpson a dit:


> Cependant sur Catalina et Big les applications en 32 bits ne fonctionnerons plus...


Oui et Apple à quand même commencé à nous avertir depuis 2018. On ne peut pas dire que nous n'étions pas au courant.


Bart Simpson a dit:


> Le mieux serait donc de toute façon d'installer macOS Mojave pour ne fermer aucune porte.


Tu as tout compris, macOS Mojave est une version fiable et stable qui tiendra encore 3 ans pour les mises à jour, elle te permettra de continuer à utiliser les applications en 32 bits et ta fichue MX Master 3 fonctionnera comme un charme avec toutes les options.


----------



## Bart Simpson (28 Mai 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Tout à fait.
> 
> Oui et Apple à quand même commencé à nous avertir depuis 2018. On ne peut pas dire que nous n'étions pas au courant.
> 
> Tu as tout compris, macOS Mojave est une version fiable et stable qui tiendra encore 3 ans pour les mises à jour, elle te permettra de continuer à utiliser les applications en 32 bits et ta fichue MX Master 3 fonctionnera comme un charme avec toutes les options.


Ok, merci, c'est clair 
Il faut que je passe sur Mojave!


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2021)

Pour information, Logitech va proposer une nouvelle version de son logiciel... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2021/05/logitech-une-premiere-version-beta-pour-logi-options-121725 ...c'est encore en version bêta. Par contre, je ne sais pas ce que cela peut donner dans une version de macOS Sierra ?


----------



## Bart Simpson (1 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Pour information, Logitech va proposer une nouvelle version de son logiciel... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2021/05/logitech-une-premiere-version-beta-pour-logi-options-121725 ...c'est encore en version bêta. Par contre, je ne sais pas ce que cela peut donner dans une version de macOS Sierra ?


Bon de toute façon je vais essayer de passer sur Mojave.
Pas de suite car en ce moment j'ai un gros travaille à terminer sur mon ordi. Mais quand l'ordi sera libre je tenterais Mojave


----------



## Locke (1 Juin 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Pas de suite car en ce moment j'ai un gros travaille à terminer sur mon ordi.


Oui, ce ne n'est pas moment pour toi, mais dès que tu auras moins de travail et du temps libre, passe sous macOS Mojave mais en faisant une installation propre qui inclut le formatage du disque dur interne en n'ayant pas oublié de sauvegarder tes données.


----------



## lucdus (1 Juin 2021)

Bonjour je rencontre le mème souci d installation de la souris Logitech MX3 sur mon Imac iMac (21,5 pouces, fin 2015) et Big sur 11.3.1 . je n arrive pas à la configurer, pas reconnue dans logi Options.
Bien détectée dans BT Imac et fonctionnelle comme une souris NORMALE . J ai contacté le support Logitech , en attente.
J ai lu plus haut que d autres rencontrent  le mème problème sans solution sauf erreur de la part.
C'est désolant car sur Mac tout se connecte et s installe et fonctionne sans soucis, cette souris fait exception.
Il y a un truc ...
j'ai acheté cette souris MX3 pour Mac apres avoir vu des videos / Tuto qui indiquaient que cette souris était ok / tres pratique pour par ex le montage vidéo . Heureusement qu il spécifie MX Master 3 for Mac   PS elle est livrée d'origine SANS "dongle"


----------



## Locke (1 Juin 2021)

lucdus a dit:


> Bonjour je rencontre le mème souci d installation de la souris Logitech MX3 sur mon Imac iMac (21,5 pouces, fin 2015) et Big sur *11.3.1* . je n arrive pas à la configurer, pas reconnue dans logi Options.


Je vais te conseiller de lire et mettre en application la réponse        #25      , j'ai cet iMac...





...et je te peux te garantir que cette MX Master 3 fonctionne correctement sous macOS Big Sur et il serait intéressant que tu fasses la mise à jour de macOS Big Sur en 11.4.


lucdus a dit:


> Heureusement qu il spécifie MX Master 3 for Mac  PS elle est livrée d'origine SANS "dongle"


Négatif, ce modèle est bien livré avec un dongle...


----------



## lucdus (1 Juin 2021)

Merci Locke , je suis ravi de savoir que le MX3 fonctionne bien sur Imac mais quelle MX3 ? 
Nous sommes d accord nous parlons bien du modele "MX Master 3 FOR MAC"  P/N 910-005696 modele sur le quel je rencontre ce pb 

je vais voir pour installer la V 11.4 cette nuit
Ma MX 3 FOR Mac est bien Livrée SANS dongle je vais tenter de joindre une photo de la boite ( pas encore compris comment faire sur votre site )
sur l extérieur de la boite le dongle est mentionné uniquement 3 éléments "souris / 1 cable et un document"
j insiste en etant précis sur le modele "MX Master 3 FOR MAC"  P/N 910-005696"


----------



## lucdus (1 Juin 2021)

@Locke, je vous remercie a nouveau pour votre information indiquant que la MX Master 3 fonctionne bien sur un Imac avec Big sur V11.4
Ma question concerne une "MX Master 3 FOR Mac" dont le PN est  P/N 910-005696 comme indiqué dans le post 73
Je maintiens que la  "MX Master 3 FOR Mac" PN P/N 910-005696" est livrée SANS dongle
De quelle MX3 parlez vous svp ?
je vous joins des photos sur cette souris reçue ce matin
L installation de cette "MX Master 3 FOR Mac" PN P/N 910-005696" sur un Imac semble un peu particulière d'ou l intérêt de ce post qui va peut etre nous aider à comprendre et dresser la marche à suivre. En tous cas merci de vos connaissances.


----------



## lucdus (2 Juin 2021)

Minuit Logitech MX Master 3 FOR Mac "sans dongle" installée avec succès
Cela n'aura pas été une mince affaire, pas vraiment du plug & play mais grâce aux infos de Locke et divers recoupements c'est ok
Tout marche parfaitement, position de la main sur la souris semble impeccable, seul le passage entre bureaux est encore un peu laborieux / la zone du clic est tres précise (sous la petite barre) pas intuitif pour moi ... patience ...
Synthese de l installation ci dessous et remerciements @ Locke ...


----------



## Locke (2 Juin 2021)

lucdus a dit:


> Minuit Logitech MX Master 3 FOR Mac "sans dongle" installée avec succès


Je me disais aussi. 

Sinon, je n'ai pas du tout le même package...




...qui est noir. Il y a bien un dongle qui est mentionné sur la boîte et il y a son logement...





...pour info, j'ai fait cet achat le 20 février 2020.


----------



## lucdus (2 Juin 2021)

Oui Locke, ton modèle ce n'est pas le modele" MX Master 3 FOR Mac"

j'utilise la souris depuis hier soir et tout est OK (sauf peut etre encore le changement d écran en mouvement latéral que je ne maitrise pas tres bien )

_Merci pour tes conseils qui m ont permis de cibler là ou cela coinçait _ 

en conclusion : installation sur Mac ok SI on connait les étapes très précises à suivre , pas tout à fait du plug & play. 

Belle souris en terme de technologie, esthétisme, et fonctionnalité 

Je conserve la souris Mac Magique sous la main


----------



## Locke (2 Juin 2021)

lucdus a dit:


> Oui Locke, ton modèle ce n'est pas le modele" MX Master 3 FOR Mac"


Je ne sais pas où tu l'as acheté, mais sur Amazon ou je l'ai commandé, il y a bien le dongle... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07W6JG6Z7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Tu as dû acheter ce modèle qui est bien mentionné pour Mac... https://www.amazon.fr/Logitech-Mast...rds=mx+master+3+for+mac&qid=1622647957&sr=8-2 ...alors que moi j'ai ce modèle là...




...j'ai toutes les fonctions, mais il faut croire qu'il ne faut pas acheter le modèle pour Mac. Tiens je serais curieux de savoir ce que notre ami Bart Simpson a acheté ?


----------



## lucdus (2 Juin 2021)

Je l ai commandée sur Amazon, la référence sur Amazon que tu indiques est la MX Master 3 (PC ET MAC ) et non pas la MX Master 3 FOR MAC 
ma commande https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07W6HDNNV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Tu remarqueras qu entre les 2 le dongle disparait sur celle FOR MAC 

Question : sur quels logiciels utilises tu la MX3 ? auras tu par hazard de l experience sur Davinci Resolve ?  Merci


----------



## Locke (2 Juin 2021)

lucdus a dit:


> Tu remarqueras qu entre les 2 le dongle disparait sur celle FOR MAC


J'ai remarqué, c'est pour cela que j'ai fait une copie écran dans ma réponse        #78      . Ton modèle est moins cher, mais il n'y a pas le dongle ! Moralité : ne pas acheter le modèle pour Mac ?

Sinon, j'utilise principalement Cinema 4D, Blender, Rhino, Photoshop, FCPX pour lesquels je désigne des fonctions spécifiques. Sous Safari, un appui sur la roulette ma fait revenir une page en arrière, dans le Finder ça me permet de revenir à un niveau inférieur d'un dossier sans devoir faire un clic sur les petits curseurs...




...le premier bouton pour le pouce est affecté pour avancer dans un dossier ou d'une page dans Safari. A chacun de trouver ce qui lui convient le mieux.


----------



## lucdus (2 Juin 2021)

vu et merci ...


----------



## lucdus (4 Juin 2021)

bonsoir, je dois dire que cette souris MX3 for Mac fonctionne parfaitement sur mon Imac depuis ces 24 dernières heures après son installation, ainsi que tu l avais dit Locke.

A titre perso le fait qu il n y ait pas de dongle dans le package n est pas un pb du tout car je ne l utilise que sur mon Imac.

Autant j apprécie la souris Apple magic 2 dont j ai l habitude autant cette MX3 me permet d ètre très rapide, sa prise en main est excellente. La comparaison entre les deux vaut le déplacement.


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2021)

lucdus a dit:


> bonsoir, je dois dire que cette souris MX3 for Mac fonctionne parfaitement sur mon Imac depuis ces 24 dernières heures après son installation, ainsi que tu l avais dit Locke.
> 
> A titre perso le fait qu il n y ait pas de dongle dans le package n est pas un pb du tout car je ne l utilise que sur mon Imac.


Il serait intéressant que notre ami Bart Simpson repasse par là pour savoir quel est le modèle qu'il a acheté.


----------



## lucdus (10 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir,
10 juin, 10 J apres installation, *anomalie de connection *BTooth de la MX3 for Mac
Copie de mes notes ci dessous . Connection rétablie mais anormal et pas encore compris ni réitéré.
Avez vous déjà eu cette experience ?


----------



## Locke (9 Juillet 2021)

Je n'ai malheureusement, faute de constater par moi-même, aucune idée du réel problème des uns et des autres, mais je n'ai eu aucun problème d'installation et reconnaissance de ma MX Master 3 dans une version de macOS Monterey 12.0 bêta 2.


----------



## lucdus (9 Juillet 2021)

bon à savoir   en tous cas sur la version Big sur actuelle la MX3 for mac est impeccable. 1 mois et 1/2 d utilisation sur Imac 2015 et une seule perte de reconnaissance = parfait. Elle fait partie de la famille désormais


----------



## zitox (4 Août 2021)

Je m'inscris ici juste pour proposer la solution étant donné que ce topic est bien référencé en français pour ce problème et qu'il pourra en aider d'autres.

Si votre souris n'est pas reconnue par Logitech Options sur Mac (et ça vaut aussi pour le clavier), il faut aller dans préférences, sécurité & confidentialité, confidentialité, Surveillance de l'entrée, cliquer sur le cadenas, taper votre mot de passe, cocher Demon Logo options, l'app va se fermer et redémarrer, ensuite vous la quittez à nouveau, vous la relancez, et là vos périphériques apparaitront.

Il faut en fait donner les droits d'accès à Accessibilité ET Surveillance de l'entrée, et non pas juste Accessibilité comme le préconise l'application.

A noter que pour ceux qui ont des "drops" de souris sous Big Sur, ils disparaitront lors du passage à macOS Monterey, je suis passé par la beta et les différents bugs ont l'air d'avoir été résolus.

a+


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2021)

zitox a dit:


> Si votre souris n'est pas reconnue par Logitech Options sur Mac (et ça vaut aussi pour le clavier), il faut aller dans préférences, sécurité & confidentialité, confidentialité, Surveillance de l'entrée, cliquer sur le cadenas, taper votre mot de passe, cocher Demon Logo options, l'app va se fermer et redémarrer, ensuite vous la quittez à nouveau, vous la relancez, et là vos périphériques apparaitront.


Si tu es sûr de ça, les membres rencontrant un problème vont être ravis.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2021)

Je reviens dans ce message, ayant un vieux MBP de 2010 sous macOS High Sierra, pas de fausse joie, la MX 3 n'est pas reconnue en Bluetooth 4.0. Mais, mais, mais, avec le dongle aucun problème de reconnaissance avec Logi Options, j'obtiens les mêmes réglages que sous macOS Mojave et Big Sur.


----------



## Angone (9 Octobre 2021)

Bart Simpson a dit:


> Bon de toute façon je vais essayer de passer sur Mojave.
> Pas de suite car en ce moment j'ai un gros travaille à terminer sur mon ordi. Mais quand l'ordi sera libre je tenterais Mojave


Je pense avoir la solution à ton problème. 
J'ai eu exactement le même cas que toi.
J'ai réussi en relançant le Démon Logi Options à l'intérieur du paquet. 
Si tu veux plus d'infos, n'hésite pas


----------



## guipro (25 Octobre 2021)

lucdus a dit:


> Oui Locke, ton modèle ce n'est pas le modele" MX Master 3 FOR Mac"
> 
> j'utilise la souris depuis hier soir et tout est OK (sauf peut etre encore le changement d écran en mouvement latéral que je ne maitrise pas tres bien )
> 
> ...


Bonjour, je rencontre le même problème. Quelle est la démarche exacte stp ?

Je te remercie


----------



## guipro (25 Octobre 2021)

zitox a dit:


> Je m'inscris ici juste pour proposer la solution étant donné que ce topic est bien référencé en français pour ce problème et qu'il pourra en aider d'autres.
> 
> Si votre souris n'est pas reconnue par Logitech Options sur Mac (et ça vaut aussi pour le clavier), il faut aller dans préférences, sécurité & confidentialité, confidentialité, Surveillance de l'entrée, cliquer sur le cadenas, taper votre mot de passe, cocher Demon Logo options, l'app va se fermer et redémarrer, ensuite vous la quittez à nouveau, vous la relancez, et là vos périphériques apparaitront.
> 
> ...


J'étais passé à côté de ton message.
Cela a résolu directement le problème merci beaucoup !


----------



## Jobijobar (6 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous, je viens exposer mon problème car je ne trouve pas de solution..
J'ai un mbp retina 2014 sous big sur 11.6.1 et une MX master 3.
Jusqu'il y a quelques mois je n'avais aucun soucis, mais depuis peu impossible de lancer le logiciel Logi option. Du coup impossible de modifier les paramètres de ma souris. J'ai essayé de réinstaller plusieurs fois le logiciel, j'ai même tenté le logiciel option + en bêta, mais toujours rien. Dès que je lance le logiciel, il s'ouvre, mouline, et se ferme. Quelqu'un aurait une solution ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Vladimok (3 Janvier 2022)

La MX master 3 est-elle compatible avec Mojave ?
Merci


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2022)

Vladimok a dit:


> La MX master 3 est-elle compatible avec Mojave ?
> Merci


Aucun problème sous macOS Mojave, Big Sur et Monterey, comme je n'ai jamais installé Catalina je suppose quand même que oui.


----------



## Vladimok (3 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Aucun problème sous macOS Mojave, Big Sur et Monterey, comme je n'ai jamais installé Catalina je suppose quand même que oui.


Merci,
Elle bien comme souris ?


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2022)

Vladimok a dit:


> Merci,
> Elle bien comme souris ?


Pour moi qui fait de la 3D, oh que oui, j'ai même programmé un petit bouton pour lancer le Launchpad. Et la molette avec inertie, c'est un régal pour zapper les pages des sites internet.


----------



## Vladimok (3 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi qui fait de la 3D, oh que oui, j'ai même programmé un petit bouton pour lancer le Launchpad.


Les clics sont-ils bruyant ?


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2022)

Vladimok a dit:


> Les clics sont-ils bruyant ?


Pas plus qu'avec une Magic Mouse.


----------



## Jobijobar (15 Janvier 2022)

Jobijobar a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je viens exposer mon problème car je ne trouve pas de solution..
> J'ai un mbp retina 2014 sous big sur 11.6.1 et une MX master 3.
> Jusqu'il y a quelques mois je n'avais aucun soucis, mais depuis peu impossible de lancer le logiciel Logi option. Du coup impossible de modifier les paramètres de ma souris. J'ai essayé de réinstaller plusieurs fois le logiciel, j'ai même tenté le logiciel option + en bêta, mais toujours rien. Dès que je lance le logiciel, il s'ouvre, mouline, et se ferme. Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?
> Merci d'avance


Bonjour à tous, personne pour m'aider sur mon problème ? Impossible d'ouvrir correctement Logi option...


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2022)

Jobijobar a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, personne pour m'aider sur mon problème ? Impossible d'ouvrir correctement Logi option...


Désinstalle Logi Options et vire toutes les occurrences en utilisant *EasyFInd*, puis tu fais une nouvelle installation de Logi Options.


----------



## Jobijobar (15 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Désinstalle Logi Options et vire toutes les occurrences en utilisant *EasyFInd*, puis tu fais une nouvelle installation de Logi Options.


6 mois que je galère, et tout refonctionne. Un grand merci Locke


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2022)

Jobijobar a dit:


> 6 mois que je galère, et tout refonctionne. Un grand merci Locke


A retenir, si un logiciel pose problème malgré une réinstallation, il faut le supprimer ainsi que toutes les occurrences qui sont liées et EasyFind fait très bien ce boulot.


----------



## JAR41000 (15 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pas plus qu'avec une Magic Mouse.


Puisque que nous sommes dans le materiel Logitech, après mon achat du clavier MX keys for Mac, ce clavier est vraiment agréable, je suis tenté par une souris du constructeur. J'ai lu que tu avais possédé une M705, penses tu qu'elle remplacera avantageusement ma Magic Mouse qui me donne mal au poignet (trop plate) peut être.


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2022)

JAR41000 a dit:


> J'ai lu que tu avais possédé une M705, penses tu qu'elle remplacera avantageusement ma Magic Mouse qui me donne mal au poignet (trop plate) peut être.


Ben non, ce n'est pas moi, je n'ai qu'une MX Master 3. Avant tout, c'est une question d'ergonomie et de ressenti, la Magic Mouse ne m'a jamais posé le moindre problème, hormis le fait que faisant de la 3D que le glissement de doigt qui remplace la roulette est une vraie misère pour travailler correctement.


----------



## JAR41000 (15 Janvier 2022)

J'ai confondu, mais tu étais intervenu dans la discussion, c'est pour ça, tant pis...


----------



## vincentn (13 Mars 2022)

Comme j'envisage de me prendre une MX Master 3 — j'e l'ai rapidement prise en main en boutique, elle me convient bien, de même que ses deux molettes — pour mon nouveau Mac de bureau (plus qu'à attendre patiemment sa livraison d'ici quelques semaines), j'ai quelques petites questions/confirmations, ayant lu un peu tout et son contraire, ici et ailleurs (ne parlons même pas des "infomercials" sur YouTube) :
R
Avec cette souris, j'aurais également un Magic Keyboard Touch ID et un Magic Trackpad en bluetooth.


Est-ce que sa glisse est bonne quelque soit la surface.
Certains ayant eu des soucis de reconnaissance et surtout de latence (ce qui serait réellement redhibitoire), est-ce que vous aviez d'autres appareils bluetooth connectés et en fonctionnement à côté (clavier, trackpad, casque, iPhone…). Pareil pour ceux qui n'ont aucun souci avec elle.
Vous confirmez bien que l'on peut s'en servir sans installer les softs Logitech (qui ne servent qu'à paramétrer les boutons et à mettre à jour le firmware).
Est-ce que vous utilisez BetterTouchTool (ou logiciel similaire) pour paramétrer ces fameux boutons. Cela fonctionne-t'il bien ? Est-ce stable ?


----------



## Locke (14 Mars 2022)

vincentn a dit:


> Est-ce que sa glisse est bonne quelque soit la surface.


Oui.


vincentn a dit:


> Certains ayant eu des soucis de reconnaissance et surtout de latence (ce qui serait réellement redhibitoire), est-ce que vous aviez d'autres appareils bluetooth connectés et en fonctionnement à côté (clavier, trackpad, casque, iPhone…). Pareil pour ceux qui n'ont aucun souci avec elle.


Avec le nouveau clavier d'un iMac 24" aucun problème.


vincentn a dit:


> Vous confirmez bien que l'on peut s'en servir sans installer les softs Logitech (qui ne servent qu'à paramétrer les boutons et à mettre à jour le firmware).


Si tu n'installes pas le logiciel Logi Options, tu ne pourras jamais paramétré les options des boutons et cela n'a pas de sens !


vincentn a dit:


> Est-ce que vous utilisez BetterTouchTool (ou logiciel similaire) pour paramétrer ces fameux boutons. Cela fonctionne-t'il bien ? Est-ce stable ?


Il vaut mieux utiliser le logiciel Logi Options qui est fait pour ça. Pourquoi vouloir faire autrement ?


----------



## vincentn (14 Mars 2022)

Merci @Locke pour tes réponses.



Locke a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Avec le nouveau clavier d'un iMac 24" aucun problème.


J'avais la crainte d'interférences bluetooth entre la souris et les autres périphériques de pointage et de saisie.



Locke a dit:


> Si tu n'installes pas le logiciel Logi Options, tu ne pourras jamais paramétré les options des boutons et cela n'a pas de sens !
> 
> Il vaut mieux utiliser le logiciel Logi Options qui est fait pour ça. Pourquoi vouloir faire autrement ?



Ayant déjà pas mal de gestes au trackpad est de raccourcis claviers parametrés dans BetterTouchTool, juste l'idée de faire la même chose avec la souris, pour tout regrouper au même endroit et éviter de potentiels conflits entre les deux apps (et plusieurs centaines de mega pour Logi options+, franchement… ).


----------



## Locke (14 Mars 2022)

vincentn a dit:


> Ayant déjà pas mal de gestes au trackpad est de raccourcis claviers parametrés dans BetterTouchTool, juste l'idée de faire la même chose avec la souris, pour tout regrouper au même endroit et éviter de potentiels conflits entre les deux apps (et plusieurs centaines de mega pour Logi options+, franchement… ).


Je maintiens que l'installation et l'utilisation de Logi Options est la meilleure chose à faire pour exploiter à 100 % le potentiel d'une MX Master 3, parole de fan de 3D. De plus, dans Logi Options on peut paramétrer des réglages différents pour beaucoup d'applications.

Juste comme ça, en navigation internet ou dans l'utilisation du Finder, un appui sur le dessus de la roulette me fait revenir en arrière d'un page ou d'un dossier. Un appui sur le premier le bouton de la roulette horizontale me lance le Launchpad. Bref, tu fais ce que tu veux dans les choix des réglages proposés par Logi Options.


----------



## Jobijobar (3 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Désinstalle Logi Options et vire toutes les occurrences en utilisant *EasyFInd*, puis tu fais une nouvelle installation de Logi Options.



Hello, je reviens vers vous car après une première victoire en suivant ton auto, je ne peux déjà plus utiliser logo options. Je commence à désespérer et ne comprend pas pourquoi d'un coup il ne fonctionne plus. J'ai beau tout désinstaller, utiliser easyfind, et recommencer l'installation. Ca plante toujours au démarrage. Je désespère...
Besoin d'aide SVP


----------



## Locke (4 Avril 2022)

Jobijobar a dit:


> Hello, je reviens vers vous car après une première victoire en suivant ton auto, je ne peux déjà plus utiliser logo options. Je commence à désespérer et ne comprend pas pourquoi d'un coup il ne fonctionne plus. J'ai beau tout désinstaller, utiliser easyfind, et recommencer l'installation. Ca plante toujours au démarrage. Je désespère...
> Besoin d'aide SVP


Là ton problème est autre, car tu mentionnais en réponse        #102      que tout allait bien ! Nous ne savons pas ce que tu fais pour que d'un seul coup ton problème, mais au fait lequel, réapparaisse ?


----------



## Jobijobar (4 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Là ton problème est autre, car tu mentionnais en réponse        #102      que tout allait bien ! Nous ne savons pas ce que tu fais pour que d'un seul coup ton problème, mais au fait lequel, réapparaisse ?


Tout marchait bien, et d'un coup c'était reparti. Le logiciel se lance, ouvre la fenêtre, essaie de charger puis se ferme seul. J'ai installé une version "pirate" de photoshop, est-ce que ce n'est pas ça qui bloque des fois ?...
Merci


----------



## Locke (5 Avril 2022)

Jobijobar a dit:


> J'ai installé une version "pirate" de photoshop, est-ce que ce n'est pas ça qui bloque des fois ?...


Aucun rapport, mais ici le mot pirate est très mal venu ! Sinon pour la MX Master 3, connecte le dongle qui est livré avec et refais l'installation. Parfois il arrive qu'il y ait des perturbations avec du matériel annexe, mais bon, on ne sait pas ce que tu possèdes, ni comment est ton univers de travail ?


----------



## Jobijobar (5 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Aucun rapport, mais ici le mot pirate est très mal venu ! Sinon pour la MX Master 3, connecte le dongle qui est livré avec et refais l'installation. Parfois il arrive qu'il y ait des perturbations avec du matériel annexe, mais bon, on ne sait pas ce que tu possèdes, ni comment est ton univers de travail ?


J'ai hésité avant d'employer ce mot, mais je me disais que ca avait peut être une incidence. J'ai jamais eu de soucis particulier sur mon Mac depuis 2013 que je l'ai. J'ai toujours su me débrouiller mais là je comprend pas pourquoi il ne veut pas se lancer comme il faut. J'ai beau tout faire comme indiqué, ca ne se lance jamais. Le seul moyen pour que j'y arrive temporairement c'est en passant par Application, clic droit sur logi options, afficher le contenu du paquet, content, Mac OS, Logi options et en lançant le daemon logi options en parallèle. Je suis perdu et ne sais plus comment faire. J'ai rien de connecté sur mon Mac à part la souris qui est rangé dans un coin vu que impossible à programmer...

J'ai testé avec la bêta de logi options, même problème. Ca se lance puis ca me met "backend connection problem - click hère to launch backend" et quand je clique y'a rien


----------



## Locke (5 Avril 2022)

Jobijobar a dit:


> Le seul moyen pour que j'y arrive temporairement c'est en passant par Application, clic droit sur logi options, afficher le contenu du paquet, content, Mac OS, Logi options et en lançant le daemon logi options en parallèle.


C'est bien ce que je pense, il y a encore des occurrences de ta ou précédentes installations. Je n'ai pas non plus le sentiment que tu utilises correctement EasyFind !

Par curiosité, au début pour aller au plus simple, tu réinstalles Logi Options, tu installes *AppCleaner*. Tu ouvres le dossier Applications, tu lances AppCleaner, tu glisseras Logi Options dans la fenêtre d'AppCleaner et un clic sur Supprimer, tu fais la même chose avec Logi Bolt...






Tu relances EasyFind, est-ce qu'il y a encore des occurrences si tu tapes logitech, logioptions, logi-options logi options, logibolt, logi-bolt, logi bolt ? Si oui tu les vires jusqu'à ce que la fenêtre d'EasyFind soit vide. Si tu as des fichiers récalcitrants qui restent présents dans la fenêtre d'EasyFind, un clic droit sur chaque fichier ou dossier et tu sélectionnes Afficher dans le Finder. Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvrira le fichier ou dossier étant systématiquement sélectionné, un clic droit dessus et tu sélectionnes Placer dans la corbeille que tu vides dans la foulée. A la fin, il ne doit rester aucun fichier résiduel, ce n'est qu'à ce prix que tu pourras réinstaller Logi Options.


----------



## Le Lycan T2 92 (9 Avril 2022)

PROBLEME RESOLU pour moi

bonjour
Je vous explique ma solution après avoir essayer tt ce qui a était dit car j ai eu le meme problème mais rien ne marcher
Precision : (MacBook Pro 2021 macOS Monterey 12.3.1 / Logi Option 9.50.122)

Donc

eteindre la souris et la désinstaller du bluetooth
on ne la rallume surtout pas
désinstallation du Logi option en allant dans Macintosh HD/apllications/utilitaires
une fois tous cela fait (MX3 toujours éteinte)

on re-telecharge Logi option
on suit la manipulation indiquer par le logiciel jusqu'à l appairage MX3 / Bluetooth et c'est seulement la que vous allumez la MX3
tu la voies , tu touches pas attends
tu restes appuyer sur le petit bouton 1 sous la MX3
ca clignote vite parfait
tu valides double clic sur la souris dans le bluetooth

une fois validé
-on appuie sur la croix pour fermer la fenêtre d'appairage dans Logi Option
et paf
Ca fait des chocapic
Heu non paf la souris MX3 est apparue normalement

J espere que cela aidera
bon courage a tous et merci


----------



## Vladimok (19 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si la souris Logitech MX MASTER 3 version MAC est compatible pour Mac OS 10.14 MOJAVE.

Merci


----------



## Vladimok (19 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir si la souris Logitech MX MASTER 3 version MAC est compatible pour Mac OS 10.14 MOJAVE.
Merci


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2022)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aimerais savoir si la souris Logitech MX MASTER 3 version MAC est compatible pour Mac OS 10.14 MOJAVE.
> Merci


Allons bon, tu ne lis jamais les réponses ou tu as un trou de mémoire ? En réponse        #95      il est mentionné quoi et le pire c'est que tu réponds !


----------



## Vladimok (20 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Allons bon, tu ne lis jamais les réponses ou tu as un trou de mémoire ? En réponse        #95      il est mentionné quoi et le pire c'est que tu réponds !


Un trou de mémoire !


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2022)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aimerais savoir si la souris Logitech MX MASTER 3 version MAC est compatible pour Mac OS 10.14 MOJAVE.
> Merci


Déjà répondu ici en réponse        #119      et tu réponds toi-même.

On déménage dans ce message qui en parle et créer un nouveau message n'apporte rien de plus.


----------



## loranoutan (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir
Je me permet de venir vers vous car j'ai un soucis avec ma souris logitech Mx master cela, depuis ma mise à jour Monterey. 
Auparavant tout se passait très bien avec elle, j'étais même super content, j'adorais véritablement celle-ci, puis comme évoqué j'ai mis à jour mon os avec Monterey et là ce fût la catastrophe, plus rien.
J'ai une magic mouse, qui contre fonctionne. J'ai tout testé les pilotes et autres mais rien... Par la suite un ami m'a prêté une logitech Mx master version PC avec dongle, au départ, cela fonctionnait puis des temps de latence importants ont commencé a apparaitre rendant impossible une utilisation normale.
Actuellement j'utilise une souris filaire.
Je ne vois pas de solution concernant la logitech 
Je me tourne donc vers vous car sait-on jamais une personne a peut-être déjà rencontré ce problème...
Merci à vous.


----------



## Locke (18 Juillet 2022)

loranoutan a dit:


> Je ne vois pas de solution concernant la logitech


Je pense qu'en installant la dernière version de Logi Options+... https://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/software/logi-options-plus.html ...que ça devrait aller mieux. Pour ma part, aucun problème depuis 2020 et je n'ai jamais utilisé le dongle. Par contre, il y a 2 modèles, un modèle pour Mac et un modèle dit Multi OS qui porte le nom de Graphite. Sur la boîte, à l'arrière il est bien mentionné Windows/Mac/Linux.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, elle est toujours à un prix intéressant ici... https://www.boulanger.com/ref/11360...gn=43&utm_content=1395027956&eff_cpt=13466241


----------



## loranoutan (18 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour la réponse rapide! je viens de suivre les instructions mais rien à faire, et comme mentionné j'ai actuellement les deux modèles.
Le modèle Mac n'est absolument pas reconnu après installation des pilotes
énorme latence sur le modèle PC
Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.
Merci à vous


----------



## edenpulse (18 Juillet 2022)

Pour avoir cette souris, la distance et les éléments entre le dongle et la souris est ultra importante... fait un test en te rapprochant au maximum du dongle pour voir 
La portée et puissance du dongle est assez ridicule...


----------



## loranoutan (20 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour ta réponse Edenpulse, sur les deux Mx master présentes, une PC avec dongle et l'autre mac, la première fonctionne en rapprochant à moins de 30 cm celle-ci du dongle, j'ai essayé de brancher ce dernier sur un adaptateur avec plusieurs prises usb, ça ne marche pas.
la mac fonctionnant elle en bluetooth ne réagit absolument pas...
des idées?


----------



## vincentn (20 Juillet 2022)

À part la souris (et votre Mac), quels appareils possédant du Bluetooth avez-vous dans votre environnement immédiat  (ceci pour éliminer les éventuelles sources d'interférences)?
Avez-vous tenté de désinstaller entièrement /réinstaller les pilotes, de déconnecter et réappairer la souris ?
Avez tenté de sélectionner un autre canal (bouton "easy-switch" sous la souris) ?


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2022)

loranoutan a dit:


> la mac fonctionnant elle en bluetooth ne réagit absolument pas...


Ta phrase n'est pas claire du tout ?


loranoutan a dit:


> sur les deux Mx master présentes, une PC avec dongle et l'autre mac, la première fonctionne en rapprochant à moins de 30 cm celle-ci du dongle, j'ai essayé de brancher ce dernier sur un adaptateur avec plusieurs prises usb, ça ne marche pas


Aux grands maux, les grands remèdes...
1) tu utilises ta souris Magic Mouse
2) dans Préférences Système/Bluetooth si la MX Master est présente, un clic sur elle et un clic sur la petite croix qui en fera la suppression...





3) tu installes *AppCleaner* et fais glisser les applications *Logi Options* dans sa fenêtre, même motif, même punition pour l'application *Logi Bolt*
4) tu installes et lances *EasyFind* en utilisant ces réglages...




...tu taperas *logitech* et tu devrais avoir ceci...




...tu fais un clic droit sur chaque dossier en bleu et tu sélectionnes *Afficher dans le Finder.* Le dossier sera affiché dans une nouvelle fenêtre et tu en feras la suppression, dans la foulée tu vides la corbeille. Et tu recommences pour les autres dossiers en bleu et toujours en vidant la Corbeille.
5) s'il reste des fichiers isolés qui seront en blanc, pour être sûr d'en faire la suppression, un clic droit dessus et tu sélectionnes *Afficher dans le Finder*. Tu en fais la suppression, si une demande de mot de passe est demandé, cela veut que ledit fichier est dans un dossier système, donc c'est la seule solution pour en faire la suppression.
6) il y a d'autres fichiers mineurs comme des fichiers images, il faut alors taper *mx master* dans EasyFind qui affichera ceci...




7) tu en fais la suppression en commençant par le dossier en bleu et dans la foulée en vidant la Corbeille
8) ce n'est qu'à ce prix que tous les fichiers résiduels auront été supprimés

Ça peut te paraître long, à écrire et à lire oui, mais pas en le faisant. Ensuite tu pourras faire une installation propre de Logi Options+ en ne laissant de connecter en Bluetooth que ta Magic Mouse et ta MX Master 3 pour faire l'appairage. Par défaut, n'active pas Logi Bolt et vois ce qu'il se passe sans.


----------



## loranoutan (21 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour cette explication détaillée et précise
J'ai pu aller jusqu'à la fin de l'explication malheureusement en vain, mais un soucis accapare mon attention 

à aucun moment dans les paramètres bluetooth la Mx master n'est listée







Je tente une détection de souris mais rien après plusieurs minutes de recherche

Cela a-t-il de l'importance?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2022)

loranoutan a dit:


> J'ai pu aller jusqu'à la fin de l'explication malheureusement en vain, mais un soucis accapare mon attention


As-tu fait la désinstallation complète de toute version antérieure de *Logi Options* et *Logi Bolt* comme je te le mentionne en réponse        #7      . Si tu ne le fais pas, ça ne servira à rien !


loranoutan a dit:


> à aucun moment dans les paramètres bluetooth la Mx master n'est listée


De plus, de base on ne cherche pas une MX Master 3 comme ça.

Confirme la suppression de tous les fichiers antérieurs et c'est seulement après que tu pourras recommencer en t'indiquant la suite.


----------



## vincentn (21 Juillet 2022)

Outre tous les conseils très pédagogiques de Locke, deux trucs tout bête concernant la Mx master 3 Mac  :


Est-elle assez chargée ?
Le bouton marche/arrêt est bien sur marche ?

Je sais, ce b.a.-ba semble stupide à première vue, mais parfois les choses les plus évidentes sont celles qu'on oublie (nous avons tous connu ce genre d'expérience dans notre vie ).


----------



## loranoutan (21 Juillet 2022)

Tout à fait fait vrai Vincentn
Elles sont bien allumées et (diodes, dessous et sur le côté interne)
comme évoqué je ne comprends pas pourquoi dans le listing bluetooth du système il n'y a pas de mx master listée
Merci à vous


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2022)

loranoutan a dit:


> Tout à fait fait vrai Vincentn
> Elles sont bien allumées et (diodes, dessous et sur le côté interne)
> comme évoqué je ne comprends pas pourquoi dans le listing bluetooth du système il n'y a pas de mx master listée
> Merci à vous


On tourne en rond, mais c'est ton problème après tout. Déjà par défaut, il faut sélectionner un canal, mieux vaut sélectionner le Canal 1 et utiliser les autres soit pour un autre Mac, soit pour un PC, puis appuyer longuement sur le petit bouton jusqu'à ce que la LED clignote très rapidement, on relâche et on attend la détection dans Préférences Système/Bluetooth, c'est ce que tu fais ?

On déménage dans un message dédié qui est bien fourni, tu as une grosse lecture à faire.


----------

